# How Much For Antibiotics?



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Today, I could not get an appointment at my vets, so I called Vets4Pets, whom I have used occasionally and never been displeased.

Today, my cat needed a long lasting antibiotic shot. It was over £50 just for that single injection. In addition there was the consultation fee, steroid injection and metacam. 

I dont ever remember paying that much for this injection in the past. Was just wondering what others have paid?


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

That does seem rather expensive for just the antibiotic, although I suppose price may be based on the specific antibiotic. Gunter had an antibiotic shot at Vets4Pets in April so I still have the breakdown receipt...

It seems the antibiotic (Convenia) itself cost £21.28, plus the actual injection fee at £8.62, totalling £29.90 (seems a bit cheeky to charge those as two costs rather than one - if they'd just written it as "antibiotic shot: £29.90" it'd seem less weird haha). Then on top of that, there was also the consultation, clip & clean of the wound (a cyst that I'd accidentally popped), Metacam injection and a 3ml bottle of Metacam to take home.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That sounds a bit much. 

Frank had vets on Monday, I didn't get an itemised bill but paid £65.96, that included £33.95 consult fee and the rest was made up with a long acting Convenia jab and a small bottle of Metacam.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Eeek that sounds quite harsh. My last vet visit for Romeo was roughly £43 and that was consultation, metacam injection, emprid injection, micralax enema and 3 days worth of oral emiprid. Although the consultation fee was lower as it was a reassessment of an ongoing medical condition rather than a new consultation.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

€22 for consult, injection and 4 injections to do myself. €6 for more antibiotics if he (pepper cat) needs them.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

That does seem a lot

My vets do a consult & an inj for £40

Dog was there earlier this week & consult, urine test & 5 days ABs was £50

I'd ask why it was so much - tbh though there is a V4P just along the road from my very t which I asked for a couple of prices when I was moving & their injections & neutering were pretty much the use as everyone else but their other stuff was way more expensive!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

One of my cats had the Convenia injection last year - I don't still have the receipt but I seem to remember it was around the £30 mark.

I've heard before V4P can be expensive so I avoid them. Aren't they the group that operate as a franchise and the individual practices can charge what they like?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Convenia is expensive, but £50 sounds top end. Depending on the weight of the cat, it's £10-20 here for the injection alone.


----------

